# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Smart-Clip2 تحديثات :  Smart-Clip2 Software v1.27.05. New Huawei devices supported

## mohamed73

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *Smart-Clip2 Software v1.27.05**HiSilicon Tab:**FRP Remove* feature support for Huawei:*♦ MATE 10 / ALP-AL00 / ALP-TL00 / ALP-L09 / ALP-L29
♦ MATE 10 PRO / BLA-A09 / BLA-L09 / BLA-L29 / BLA-TL00 / BLA-AL00
♦ Honor V10 / BKL-AL00 / BKL-AL20 / BKL-TL00 (in a test mode)*Unlock, Repair IMEI and other numbers, Get bootloader code, 
FRP and ID remove features support for Huawei:*♦ Honor Holly 3+ CAM-UL10
♦ Honor 7X BND-AL10
♦ Honor Note 8 EDI-AL10
♦ Honor Magic NTS-AL00 
♦ Enjoy 7S FIG-TL10
♦ Honor 9 Lite LLD-L22A
♦ Honor Waterplay HDN-W09 
♦ Maiming 6 RNE-AL00
♦ Nova 2s HWI-TL00 / HWI-AL00* *QCOM Tab:*Released Repair IMEI and other numbers, Get bootloader code, 
FRP and ID remove features for Huawei:*♦ Holly 4 Plus TRT-LX2
♦ Honor 6A Pro DLI-L22
♦ Honor Holly 4 DLI-L42**Android ADB Tab:*New MTK smartphones in the list:*♦ BLU VIVO IV* (MT6592) *♦ Nokia 3 TA-1028* (MT6735) *♦ ZTE Blade V7 Lite* (MT6735)الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

